# Olympus Rally back?



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Haven't seen anyone talk about it here.

Back after a 14-year hiatus. Some pics from the 80s can be seen here.










Now, remember that Audi ad with a female rally car driver, Michele Mouton? I wonder if that clip was from this circuit.



















Dave? Is that Martini?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Awesome! 

Michele was a legend. There was an article about Audi Quattro a few months ago, they interviewed Michele too. She was telling how she had to keep the engine over 3000rpm to avoid the turbo lag. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

That was definitely one of my fav ads. Not sure if they run it in Europe though. It was on air in the US about 1.5 years ago maybe?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Michele was a legend. There was an article about Audi Quattro a few months ago, they interviewed Michele too. She was telling how she had to keep the engine over 3000rpm to avoid the turbo lag. :thumbup:


You can see how they did it in this Walter Röhrl video: mms://a178.v096910.c9691.e.vm.akama...com/9691/history/04_mh/07_rallye_physik_b.wmv 
Notice how he keeps his foot on the gas pedal even during braking, it's not rev matching during downshifts but past it when he has left foot on the brake. Modern WRC cars have electronic aids that keep turbo spooling even off throttle. Group B cars didn't have that technology, it started on Group A cars in the 90's.


----------

